# Pc pide archivo SCVVHSOT.exe



## juliom (Feb 28, 2009)

hola amigos quería saber si me pueden ayudar con 1 problema que tengo en mi pc que es una pentium 4 con windows xp al prenderla demora en iniciar y siempre sale una ventana que dice "windows no puede encontrad el archivo SCVVHSOT.exe asegúrese que la ruta de inicio están escritos correctamente y vuelva a intentarlo  adjunto imagen si me pueden ayudas a solucionar esto les quedo muy agradecidos.
Aparte de eso siempre que inicio sin hacer nada empieza a cargar los documentos como puedo solucionar esta gracias
Disculpen las faltas ortográficas es que el teclado ya no se ven las letras y tengo que adivinad.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yo no lo tengo y no me suena, digamos que entra en la lista de sospechosos.

Haz lo siguiente:

Inicio->ejecutar   y escribe msconfig

Revisa las pestañas servicios y inicio...seguramente estara en inicio

Mira la ubicacion, si esta en c:\document and seting.... es el resto de algun trollano
Si esta en windows/system32   sigue siendo sospechoso

Ahora simplemente desmarca el cuadradito y reinicia a ver lo que pasa, tranquilo aun no has hecho ningun cambio irreversible.

Arrancara como siempre y saldra una ventana con una casilla de verificacion, si todo a funcionado bien la marcas y ya esta.


Recuerda, no has borrado nada, simplemente lo has deshabilitado, simplemente haciendo otro msconfig puedes dejarlo tal como estaba es muy facil.

Si tiene pinta de virus

inicio->ejecutar->regedit 

Edificion-> buscar SCVVHSOT.exe 

eliminas todas las entradas con cuidado de no borraR otras cosas


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 28, 2009)

Hola.
Mira aquí: http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/windows/263687.html

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Luis rojas (Mar 1, 2009)

juliom tuve el mismo problema hace unos días, se soluciono con el trojan remover.
Lo puedes descargar de: http://trojan-remover.softonic.com


----------

